# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Καλό ταξίδι Σωπέν

## Antigoni87

Μόλις βρήκα τον Σωπέν νεκρό στο κλουβάκι του. Χτες που τον είδα τελευταία φορά ήταν όπως συνήθως, στο κλαράκι του και βαριανάσαινε, πράγμα που έκανε από τότε που τον πήρα, πριν από ενάμιση χρόνο περίπου. Είδα την κοιλίτσα του, ήταν κανονική ροζ, αλλά φαινόταν αρκετά αδύνατος...
Πέρσι είχε σωθεί τελευταία στιγμή από αιμορραγία λόγω του δαχτυλιδιού που είχε σφηνώσει στο ποδαράκι του, και γενικώς είχε ταλαιπωρηθεί πολύ ο καημενος  :sad: 

Πρέπει να ήταν 7-8 χρονών πλέον. Λυπάμαι μόνο που δεν τον άκουσα ποτέ να κελαηδάει...
Αντίο Σωπέν

----------


## Efthimis98

Λυπαμε παρα πολυ Αντιγονη...  :sad: 

Συλυπητηρια.

----------


## Sissy

Λυπάμαι πολύ Αντιγόνη  :sad:  Καλό σου ταξίδι Σωπέν...

----------


## vicky_ath

> . Λυπάμαι μόνο που δεν τον άκουσα ποτέ να κελαηδάει...


Μπορεί να μην έγινε Σοπέν τελικά, αλλά σίγουρα πέρασε τον τελευταίο 1,5 χρόνο του υπέροχα μαζί σου Αντιγόνη... ξέρω ότι τον φρόντισες όσο καλύτερα γινόταν!
Αντίο Σωπέν...

----------


## douke-soula

*καλο ταξιδι γλυκουλη Σωπεν*  :sad:  :sad:  :sad: 

*να προσεχεις εκει που πας*

*λυπαμαι πολυ Αντιγονη .* :Sad0121:  :Sad0121:  :Sad0121: 
*
ηταν τυχερο πουλακι που ειχε την φροντιδα σου*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

λυπαμε αντιγονη,χαιρομαι ομως που περασε τοσο ομορφα κοντα σου.

----------


## mitsman

Λυπαμαι πολυ Αντιγονη... καλο σου ταξιδι μικρε μας φιλε!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Λυπάμαι πολύ Αντιγόνη.Τουλάχιστον ήταν τυχερό στον τελευταίο χρόνο της ζωής του.

----------


## zack27

Λυπαμαι Αντιγονη ευχομαι να πηγε καπου καλα!!!

----------


## marlene

*Καλό ταξίδι, Σωπενάκο... Τον φρόντισες όσο καλύτερα μπορούσες, Αντιγόνη..! Είμαι βέβαιη πως χαίρεται που ήτανε κοντά σου..*

----------


## maria-karolina

Να περνάς όμορφα μικρέ Σωπέν εκεί που θα πας χωρίς να ταλαιπωρείσαι... Αντιγόνη μου τι να πω, το πιο σημαντικό στο είπαν τα παιδιά... Μαζί σου έζησε όσο καλύτερα μπορούσε...

----------


## Mits_Pits

Αυτο ειναι το συμαντικο, οτι εσυ εκανες οτι καλυτερο μπορουσες!
Καλο ταξιδι Σοπεν!

----------


## Georgia_io

Λυπάμαι Αντιγόνη, καλό του ταξίδι!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Καλό του ταξίδι...  :sad:

----------


## jk21

Καλο ταξιδι σιωπηρε φτερωτε φιλε ! δεν ξερω αν εφυγες χαρουμενος αλλα ξερω οτι εφυγες διπλα σε ανθρωπους που σε αγαπουσαν πιοτερο και απο μενα ,που δεν μπορεσα να σε κρατησω οταν βρεθηκες στα χερια μου!

----------


## ninos

Ο Σοπεν σιγουρα ειναι καπου εκει ψηλά στους ουρανους ελευθερος και χαρουμενος παρεα με ολους τους αλλους φτερωτους φιλους που εχουν γραφτει στην ενοτητα αυτη... Να ζησεις να τον θυμασαι Αντιγονη, διοτι αυτος σιγουρα θα σε θυμαται για παντα

----------


## mariakappa

λυπαμαι παρα πολυ για την απωλεια σου.τωρα σιγουρα θα τραγουδαει ελευθερος απο τα προβληματα υγειας του.

----------


## vas

Λυπάμαι πολυ Αντιγόνη,καλό ταξίδι να έχει

----------


## paulos

ευχομαι να ειναι εκει πανω καλα οπως κ  μαζι σου αντιγονη.σωπενακο αναπαυσου.

----------


## BeHappy

Αντιγόνη, κάθε απώλεια αγαπημένου μας είναι μοναδική, ο μικρός Chopin ας ονειρευτούμε ότι θα φτετουγίζει και θα κελαηδάει στις καρδιές όσων ανθρώπων μπορούν να ακούσουν το τραγούδι του, όπως εσύ. Η σκέψη μου μαζί σας.

----------


## vagelis76

Αντίο Σωπέν ::

----------


## nuntius

*Αντιγόνη, λυπάμαι πολύ!!! Είμαι σίγουρος όμως ότι ένιωθε τυχερός που ήταν στο σπίτι σου!!!
*

----------


## NoAngeL

Λυπάμαι για τον Σωπέν σου Αντιγόνη. Πέρασε όμως πολύ όμορφα κοντά σου και αυτές οι στιγμές μένουν.

----------


## Paul

Αντιο Σωπεν :Sick0026: . Αντιγονη σιλυπητιρια, μην ανησυχεις θα το ξεπερασεις και σε λιγο καιρο θα σκεφτεσαι τα κατορθωματα του και θα γελας. Δεν ξερω αν καταλαβες τι εννοω.

----------


## kokatil

λυπαμαι πολυ...

----------


## olga

Συλληπητήρια Αντιγόνη...

----------

